# If you have OCD, what's your MBTI type?



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you have OCD? If so, what's your MBTI type?


----------



## Nehtaro (Aug 23, 2016)

I _had_ OCD. It began developing after a particularly traumatic experience when I was 17. I was extremely blessed and lucky to have been in a position where I was able to notice it developing, identify it, and extinguish it within a few months. Since then, it has tempted me back in times of great stress, but I remind myself of what it truly is (for me, a distraction from my real fears) and have not relapsed. It was Schiz-OCD if anyone has ever heard of it.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I have at least mild ocd. I guess I've always known that too. I'm an intp, can't vote on mobile

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ENTP.

I have a theory that OCD could be correlated with Ne-doms and inferior Si.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

My mom, an ISFJ, suffered from moderate OCD as a child, but she mostly grew out of it. Similarly, I had a very mild form when I was younger, but am not affected anymore. I don't know if OCD can be correlated to a type, really, but if I had to make a correlation, inferior Ne sounds about right.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

INFJ. Life-long struggle.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 18, 2016)

Not only do I have OCD and had to learn how to turn down the volume when in relationships, but I dated an ESFJ guy who had extreme OCD where he couldn't dry himself off with a towel because of it and had to drip dry in the middle of his living room even during the winter. He had plastic sandwich bags all over the house in places were buttons or light switches were located because vinyl gloves got too expensive. It took him 40mins-90mins to leave his apartment when he was preparing to go out. It was a huge ordeal. Just sharing to shed some light on type and OCD because I would say that Sensors are not going to be greatly represented on sites like this.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I have OCD. My main paranoias are getting a disease, and my fridge breaking (which relates to getting a disease I guess with food poisoning).

I had it pretty badly when I was a kid, then it went "dormant" for a while (although I still had anxiety, then I had depression for eight years but recovered from it), then it came back in the last several months.

My life:


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

ENTP. I don't think there's a correlation with type, though.


----------

